# Solved: Realtek RTL8168D/8111D Family PCI Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0) Driver



## jumbo 1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Greeting's,

I am not sure if this is the correct forum for posting this ...??.

Can Anybody tell Me where I can download the following Driver from ( Free )

Realtek RTL8168D/8111D Family PCI Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)

I have looked everywhere without success...!!!! 

Many Thanks,

Jumbo 1 :up:


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Try http://www.driverguide.com for all driver needs.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

http://www.pcpitstop.com/drivers/do...mily~PCI~Gigabit~Ethernet~NIC~(NDIS~6.0).html


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Realtek's website also has the driver for download but it seems to be down at the moment: www.realtek.com.tw


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Yep. I tried it a little while ago and it wouldn't load. :down:

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jumbo 1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Many Thanks flavallee

Cheers,

Jumbo 1 :up:


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The driver that I linked you to did the trick?

--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jumbo 1 (Aug 26, 2008)

flavallee said:


> The driver that I linked you to did the trick?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------


Hi flavallee,

I didnt get the driver I required directly from the link You posted as there seemed to be none listed for it, but I clicked on something on the Pc Pitstop page that directed Me to elsewhere and I managed to get what I needed ..!!! dont ask Me how I did it ... but I did ..!!!.
Do You have any Idea why the Realtek web-site is down..?? it seems to have been down for a Week or two now ..!!!.

Cheers,

Jumbo 1


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I went to the Realtek site a couple of hours later and it was back up.

That site tends to load slow most times for some reason.

-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

